# New Motor - Be Gentle!



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I picked up the beast today and said bye to the Cougar. I didn't actually realise how gutted I would be to get rid, as I loved the Cougar but it had just become too expensive to run (fuel, insurance, tax, maintenance etc).

Just for comparison's sake, I got 22.9mpg on the way to the dealership and 61mpg on the way back! Thus reinforcing why I decided to buy something a little more frugal.

So here she is in all her glory. Amazingly well valeted I might add, as I couldn't actually find a swirl even with an LED torch...:doublesho

At the dealership:









Back Home:

















And just for a laugh:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

love the notbothering sticker :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't think they'd be able to make the Panda any uglier, but damn, they've had a good go!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Love it, love the sticker too!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> I didn't think they'd be able to make the Panda any uglier, but damn, they've had a good go!


Not a very nice or constructive remark to make about someone's new car! 

Alan W


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

get those bolts covered up sharpish on the plate  i dread to think what they will look like soon 

i see some dirt on the rear boot lock


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> I didn't think they'd be able to make the Panda any uglier, but damn, they've had a good go!


This coming from a Volvo driver


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> I didn't think they'd be able to make the Panda any uglier, but damn, they've had a good go!


Could be worse, he could have fake "carbon fibre" number plates


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I like it and from what I've heard they're cracking little motors, good luck with it. :thumb:



dew1911 said:


> I didn't think they'd be able to make the Panda any uglier, but damn, they've had a good go!





dew1911 said:


> Every post you make on here makes you sound more like a miserable ****!


Oh the irony :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

looks nice, more curvier than the previous model. Definitely get some caps for the screws before they rust though.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

bannan said:


> looks nice, more curvier than the previous model. Definitely get some caps for the screws before they rust though.


Just ordered some


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> I didn't think they'd be able to make the Panda any uglier, but damn, they've had a good go!


Personally I don't think it looks bad, better than the previous panda.

It is also, quite ironic coming from you.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, quality sticker :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

john2garden said:


> This coming from a Volvo driver


and what is wrong with volvo drivers? thanks for judging. 

EDIT:

Is the NCAP rating better on the new model? 04-09 only got 3 stars and reading the report well put me off completely!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I like


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> and what is wrong with volvo drivers? thanks for judging.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Is the NCAP rating better on the new model? 04-09 only got 3 stars and reading the report well put me off completely!


4 stars under the new more stringent tests :thumb:

http://www.euroncap.com/results/fiat/panda/2011/461.aspx


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, if you ever run out of room in it I know a chap that will stretch it into a limo for ya.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> 4 stars under the new more stringent tests :thumb:
> 
> http://www.euroncap.com/results/fiat/panda/2011/461.aspx


that is much better than the previous generation!:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> that is much better than the previous generation!:thumb:


You'd have hoped so, doubt they could have got away with 3 stars in this day and age.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> You'd have hoped so, doubt they could have got away with 3 stars in this day and age.


Well i was shocked considering how many of the previous gen sold! :doublesho i must admit i drove one and was generally a nice pleasant car gutless, but i was looking at the 100hp. saw the rating though and ran a mile thought surely...which is why i test drove the GP 1.9 MJ's and 1.4 T-Jet.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, did you go for the 1.2 ?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> Well i was shocked considering how many of the previous gen sold! :doublesho i must admit i drove one and was generally a nice pleasant car gutless, but i was looking at the 100hp. saw the rating though and ran a mile thought surely...which is why i test drove the GP 1.9 MJ's and 1.4 T-Jet.


The Panda 100hp are awesome, but quite unsafe as you say, especially as it's lower down than the standard car. The new version is meant to be a tuned version of the twinair, so not sure if it'll be that great TBH.

I did drive round in a Rover Metro 9 years ago and that's safety out of the window. You'd be better off opening the door and bailing out. :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> Very nice, did you go for the 1.2 ?


Yep, not worth forking out for the diesel or twinair IMO.

TBH not as gutless as I thought, although I am comparing it to my dad's GP which has the same engine and can barely move.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> The Panda 100hp are awesome, but quite unsafe as you say, especially as it's lower down that the standard car. The new version is meant to be a tuned version of the twinair, so not sure if it'll be that great TBH.
> 
> I did drive round in a Rover Metro 9 years ago and that's safety out of the window. You'd be better off opening the door and bailing out. :lol:


aww wont be razzy as the old 1.4 which i must admit i saw a few thought WTF? quite unassuming little buzz bombs tbh! yeah i am sorry to say but the depressing safety person in me was like i want to walk away from the car in the worst situation in as much as one piece as possible...so i choose a volvo oh :lol::tumbleweed:

tin opener to open the doors sir?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Yep, not worth forking out for the diesel or twinair IMO.
> 
> TBH not as gutless as I thought, although I am comparing it to my dad's GP which has the same engine and can barely move.


GP weighs a lot more! how much has the 1.2 moved on 16v i assume not the old 8v?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> GP weighs a lot more! how much has the 1.2 moved on 16v i assume not the old 8v?


Mate, it's a recession. Those extra 8 valves would be too pricey :lol:

It's got 69 horses nowadays, think the older version was 65 but could be wrong?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Mate, it's a recession. Those extra 8 valves would be too pricey :lol:
> 
> It's got 69 horses nowadays, think the older version was 65 but could be wrong?


:lol: so it is the old 1.2 8v FIRE....aww those were the days...(if only a few years ago!)

yeah early 1.2 8v were 55 (Mk1 punto) it then went to 60 (Mk2 Punto) the GP was heavier (65 to compensate) and its now a heady 69! wow :thumb: knocking on the door of the old 1.2 16v soon which was 80bhp (in the Mk2)!

Still suffer with sumps made of cheese?

did you try a twin air? always fancied nabbing a test drive of one to see...hmm might try my local fiat dealer i know them well enough lol still walk in their and get served no problem :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> :lol: so it is the old 1.2 8v FIRE....aww those were the days...
> 
> yeah early 1.2 8v were 55 (Mk1 punto) it then went to 60 (Mk2 Punto) the GP was heavier (65 to compensate) and its now a heady 69! wow :thumb: knocking on the door of the old 1.2 16v soon which was 80bhp (in the Mk2)!
> 
> Still suffer with sumps made of cheese?


I've heard of the sump issues but my dad's is holding up after 4 years so far. The old oil breather pipe went a couple of months ago but that's his only problem so far, except a battery issue which was covered under warranty but not really an issue with the car itself.

I think it's called the FIRE II now, but not sure what differences there are other than more tweaking.

I think they probably should have gone for 16v to see off the competition a bit better. It'd in all likeliness use less fuel too whilst being a bit more pokey. At least 85hp nowadays?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

trust me if you get to around 7/8 years without the sump needing replacement you are doing well or you were in the Mk2 anyway, i hope to god they have improved them they are a swine messy to fit to  (or were)

oil breathers did not really effect Mk2 to much but i know plenty of GP ones  so yes i know of that. I think it is FIRE II now, but generally same principle still SOHC and not DOHC i imagine?

the 16v used to come in around the same MPG if not better ironically in the mk2 you had to work the 8v to keep it going and changing gear the 16v you did not so much i used to envy someone with the 16v tbh  (drive like an italian in every gear with the 8v) oh and ofc plan for hills in the 8v.

i would agree on that you know but less valves does reduce the cost of the head...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll only be keeping it 4 years or so and maybe trade in for a 4x4 version if fossil based fuels are still available to the general public then, so hopefully no sump issues!

DOHC would be ambitious if they're not bothering with 16v! I suppose it's a cheap entry level engine they were after and they've obviously concentrated more on the twinair. 

Ironically, from what I've read the twinair gets less MPG than the 1.2 :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> I'll only be keeping it 4 years or so and maybe trade in for a 4x4 version if fossil based fuels are still available to the general public then, so hopefully no sump issues!
> 
> DOHC would be ambitious if they're not bothering with 16v! I suppose it's a cheap entry level engine they were after and they've obviously concentrated more on the twinair.
> 
> Ironically, from what I've read the twinair gets less MPG than the 1.2 :lol:


i hope so!

well you never know the crazy italians :lol: yep the twin air was in development for a crazy period...

i have heard some rather unflattering reports yes :lol:not surprising really.

eye spy with my little eye another former Fiat Forum member


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Mate, it's a recession. Those extra 8 valves would be too pricey :lol:
> 
> It's got 69 horses nowadays, think the older version was 65 but could be wrong?


I would to know how many horses my 3L V2 runs lol... Lost some out in the field I thinks


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

JenJen said:


> I would to know how many horses my 3L V2 runs lol... Lost some out in the field I thinks


more to the point Jen where did the other 4 cylinders run away to?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol in the same field I thinks having a party!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice little car, sadly these days alot of people are heading down the low running cost route, think i'll be heading there my self very soon.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I Like the little pandas..

Hasn't someone on here got the 100hp one in red with a few bit done to it?

However 'saving money' spending 8K on a car when your old one was losing very little if anything even though it did 22mpg against 60mpg is still a big spend...

You will never reallu make that up as this is losing straightaway. I know it will feel better filling up and seeing the trip say 50mpg Plus but your probably not really 'saving' if you think about it...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> :lol: so it is the old 1.2 8v FIRE....aww those were the days...(if only a few years ago!)
> 
> *yeah early 1.2 8v were 55 (Mk1 punto) it then went to 60 (Mk2 Punto) the GP was heavier (65 to compensate) and its now a heady 69! wow :thumb: knocking on the door of the old 1.2 16v soon which was 80bhp (in the Mk2)!*
> 
> Still suffer with sumps made of cheese?


The 1.2 8v in the mk1 punto are 60, my 1.1 8v is the '55'


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> I Like the little pandas..
> 
> Hasn't someone on here got the 100hp one in red with a few bit done to it?
> 
> ...


Red Panda 100hp

and I agree about your other point as well.... but most people *forget* or don't care about depreciation...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ha Ha people are soooo blinkered by MPG and RFL, my farther in law has a newish C Class and is impressed it costs somehing like £20 a year to tax and does 50mpg ..... however it seems its lost £11000 in the 2 years he has owned it. My Pug does 40mpg cost £120 a year to tax and I reckon I could get £900 for it even though i paid £800 for it.

I can see the point in people wanting something newer, i do sometimes feel i'd rather be driving a newer kia picanto rather than a 13 year old pug and that i really should do something about the Cupra and TT that don't move much and just depricate, still its only money and you cannot take it with you, besides they are 5 and 9 years old respectivly and they have suffered most of the deprication.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

A210 AMG said:


> I Like the little pandas..
> 
> Hasn't someone on here got the 100hp one in red with a few bit done to it?
> 
> ...





The Cueball said:


> and I agree about your other point as well.... but most people *forget* or don't care about depreciation...
> 
> :thumb:


Noted, but what I'm saving in insurance and tax pays for 6 monthly payments. Servicing and fuel savings, another 2-3 months per annum (and ever increasing given the cost of fuel) and maintenance is taken care of under the warranty.

All in all, there's very little difference financially depending what the Cougar may or may not have needed over the course of a year, and for a brand new car I think I've made a good move...although I did try to go up a hill earlier and it didn't quite go to plan...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Did the handbrake stick on ? Fiats ain't great when it comes to electrics, but you cannot be upset with them as they are like little puppys


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

No, it's just got the equivalent of a hair dryer under the bonnet and on a very steep hill I was surprised that 30mph in 3rd was soon going to be 30mph in 2nd :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Get the dealer sticker out the rear window...

I love the feeling of a brand new car... its not what I would drive BUT hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> No, it's just got the equivalent of a hair dryer under the bonnet and on a very steep hill I was surprised that 30mph in 3rd was soon going to be 30mph in 2nd :lol:


i know that feeling the 8v well goes backwards up hills  if you were doing 80 going on the m62 Pennine hills you would easily lose about 10mph/15mph no wonder i was doing near 80 going up everyone to ensure :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Get the dealer sticker out the rear window...
> 
> I love the feeling of a brand new car... its not what I would drive BUT hope you enjoy it!


It's on the list, last one I took out was a right PITA including VP tar & glue remover!

It's quite a nice little car to drive actually, surprised with the handling!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> i know that feeling the 8v well goes backwards up hills  if you were doing 80 going on the m62 Pennine hills you would easily lose about 10mph/15mph no wonder i was doing near 80 going up everyone to ensure :lol:


I was thinking about getting a K&N filter for it just to give it a hand but then my common sense came back - It'd need a supercharger to make it pull up hills not a panel filter :lol:

Last time I did that stretch of the 62 was in a friends H reg 1.0 fezza which felt like it was going to come apart


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> I was thinking about getting a K&N filter for it just to give it a hand but then my common sense came back - It'd need a supercharger to make it pull up hills not a panel filter :lol:
> 
> Last time I did that stretch of the 62 was in a friends H reg 1.0 fezza which felt like it was going to come apart


K & N will loose power on the 8v usually or did you could try GSR engineering if they are still going.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice little car and can't argue with that mpg. I too sold my cougar for a more economical car some years ago so I feel your pain!

Love the sticker on the back where is it from?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Didn't realise K&N would lose power, but looking to keep it standard anyway as I'd just end up voiding the warranty and paying more in insurance.

Going to go and remove the dealership sticker now as Jody's got me thinking about it! :wall:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice little car and can't argue with that mpg. I too sold my cougar for a more economical car some years ago so I feel your pain!
> 
> Love the sticker on the back where is it from?


Just ebay - £2 so couldn't argue for the sake of a laugh.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

also I bet you can buy a LHD reverse lamp lens for the rear, stick a silvertec red bulb in & then the rear (other than the sticker) will be symmetrical :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

There's a lot to be said for economical cars- my Citroen c1 got 60mpg and 20 quid road tax, filled it up every three months lol. Be interesting going from that to the qashqai but I don't do a lot of miles.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> also I bet you can buy a LHD reverse lamp lens for the rear, stick a silvertec red bulb in & then the rear (other than the sticker) will be symmetrical :thumb:


That's an idea actually, although it's bothering me that it doesn't have two reverse lamps and two rear fogs in any event!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Shame about the old car going but i was in exactly the same situation, sold the other halfs very clean sensible mileage 2.5 v6 cdx omega and its been replaced by an astra coupe


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

millns84 said:


> That's an idea actually, although it's bothering me that it doesn't have two reverse lamps and two rear fogs in any event!


same as my Focus... hence why I got the LHD lens :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

You can't tell at all that we're OCD on this site can you? :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

millns84 said:


> You can't tell at all that we're OCD on this site can you? :lol:


:lol: just glad my single exhaust is hidden :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I see the arrogant volvo driver hasn't piped up since!

Nice little car mate, i drove the 1.2 fiat 500 before the ex settled for the diesel (only because it was second hand and the two cars she looked at were the price) and i was very impressed how nippy it was!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> :lol: just glad my single exhaust is hidden :lol:


Milltek quads it is then :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Abarth back box


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

jay_bmw said:


> I see the arrogant volvo driver hasn't piped up since!
> 
> Nice little car mate, i drove the 1.2 fiat 500 before the ex settled for the diesel (only because it was second hand and the two cars she looked at were the price) and i was very impressed how nippy it was!


Haha, arrogent just because I'm not spineless, like it :thumb:

It's an ugly little sob and unfortunately, always will be, a LHD reverse light won't fix that...


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

they didn't teach you about being 'coy' in life then i see. 

as pointed out on the first page - you posted about some being a miserable **** which is quite ironic considering your post.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Well I think it's a fine, sensible choice and looks great.
Enjoy it mate.:thumb:

P.S. Yes, that sticker is amazing!:lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

looks ok to me. My first car was a fiat ono and made it look like a turbo haha

great little car good luck with it


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

And i thought we all played family fortunes on here.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks good great value for money


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> And i thought we all played family fortunes on here.


Obviously some people are offended by Pandas!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Obviously some people are offended by Pandas!


i would be if i was in a scottish zoo costing £6 million instead of the free as advertised. :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I really like your new buggy man. 

Small car's are not only the future, but they're also the best 

Go on son :thumb:

Did you get the option of a fixed price service plan or something similar?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

nice car mate, I've just changed to a diesel to save money, its def the way forward to save on running costs 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

BrummyPete said:


> nice car mate, I've just changed to a diesel to save money, its def the way forward to save on running costs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


not really if the mileage does not stack up, the DPF gets clogged and the EGR gets fecked no it will not :lol: it is a con without a reasonable mileage + the increased cost of the fuel itself/servicing and sometimes insurance.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> not really if the mileage does not stack up, the DPF gets clogged and the EGR gets fecked no it will not :lol: it is a con without a reasonable mileage + the increased cost of the fuel itself/servicing and sometimes insurance.


very true mate, but i do quite a few miles, i had a diesel before, the golf was an impulse buy to be honest, insurance is cheaper, tax is half of the golf and im saving £15 a week in fuel, also i chose a car that hasn't got a dpf, so just dmf issues an the like if they arise

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> not really if the mileage does not stack up, the DPF gets clogged and the EGR gets fecked no it will not :lol: it is a con without a reasonable mileage + the increased cost of the fuel itself/servicing and sometimes insurance.


Or your clutch lets go lol.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Or your clutch lets go lol.


you lovvvvveeee clutches and DMF's don't you dear...:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Saving £15 a week in fuel is good providing it didn't cost you £5000 to change


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ninja59 said:


> you lovvvvveeee clutches and DMF's don't you dear...:thumb:


Yeeeesssss (in a clarkson tone)


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Saving £15 a week in fuel is good providing it didn't cost you £5000 to change


luckily it didn't 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

